# How can I connect my DishTV to my PC (tv tuner card)?



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello
i want to connect my dishtv to PC (tv tuner card)
i have Dishtv Zenega CD-1004iS receiver and my TV tuner card is Compro VideoMate DVB-T300.

maine Composite in (yellow pin) se dishtv receiver to TV tunner try kiya video aa raha hai.. 
lekin Audio In ke liye kya karoon?? Help please... 

TV tuner card
 Bracket Connectors

    *
      TV cable/antenna In (for digital or analog)
    *
      S-Video in
    *
      Composite in
    *
      Audio in (Mini-DIN stereo)
    *
      IR in

*www.comprousa.com/New/en/product/vmt300.html


----------



## RCuber (Jan 19, 2008)

plug the audio out of STB to the line in of your PC.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ yh wohi mein kar try raha tha 
hmm.. okay maine STB to PC sound card line in try kiya (stereo Red and white audio pin) sound aa raha hai  
now audio/video working  thanks man 
ab record karke dekhta hoon..


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 19, 2008)

Dude ... I have a humble request to you... can you post some screenshots of your capture.The higher the resolution the better ,,, try MTV and ZEE ...

thanks..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ yeah sure 

bundled Software - ComproDTV 2.5
max resolution - 720x576

*www.comprousa.com/New/en/product/vmt300-Specifications.html

screenshots:
Zee tv
*a.imagehost.org/t/0177/Zee_TV.jpg

Mtv
*a.imagehost.org/t/0177/Mtv.jpg

Star news
*a.imagehost.org/t/0177/Star_news.jpg

Vh1
*a.imagehost.org/t/0177/VH1.jpg

Video recording settings
*a.imagehost.org/t/0177/video_record_settings.jpg

Video Samples
*rapidshare.com/files/85006460/Zee_tv.mpg.html


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome .... thanks man ... nice quality there ..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

hehe welcome  
 video sample upload kar raha hoon


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 19, 2008)

nice quality... there
esc... 2nd pic...... 
max_damon will like it.....


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ cool .... hehehe ... jaldi se link paste karna ...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^ Upload-Speed: 13.72 KB/Sec, 10.25 minutes remaining. 
44%  (6320 KB von 14115 KB) 14 MB


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 19, 2008)

no problem .. take your time ... u using airtel ?? I m stuck on BSNL crappy upload speeds ..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ yaha bhi BSNL DATAONE Hi hai. 
DATONE ki upload speed..  
video link add kar di hai.. enjoy 

@CINTEL ENTRINO
thx  lol hehehe max_damon *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 19, 2008)

woohoo ... thanks man ...

Great quality dude .... i liked it alot ..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks


----------



## paroh (Jan 7, 2009)

good quality

Please tell the cost of Compro VideoMate DVB-T300 and i just see this site *www.comprousa.com/en/dvb-t.html there are more new model available


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's Pixel View Sample
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/2339/cap00tf7.th.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/1048/cap01ar5.th.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/6072/cap06lo4.th.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/474/cap09zl5.th.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/4948/cap10ti8.th.jpg


----------

